# Convertible Boot



## MacsGTO (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey all, can someone please shed some light on this for me. I bought the aftermarket boot clips from OPGI but I cannot find any info on how to attach them to the boot. Is this so simple that I can't figure it out? Thanks in advance.


----------

